# Sticky  Taking good confo pics



## Keira Cloudhawk

Was this thread made because the other "sticky topic" was deleted? (Or who knows what happened to it).

Amyways, thanks for the helpful info/advice!!


----------



## loosie

Yep, there was no 'sticky' for it & now there is. ;-)


----------

